# Need help with 11 week old pup



## HarleyTheDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi guys!

So I'm a new dog owner. I am a big animal lover and because of the fact I have quote bad anxiety I decided on getting a dog. However I've never had a dog so the training is quite difficult. So Harley is a DIVA to say the least. She refuses to walk and I only pick her up when I know it been a long walk and I still have some errands to do. And she refuses to potty anywhere else but inside the house. I praise her every time she does potty outside and give her a treat. But once she's home that's when she relieves herself. And she is constantly nipping!

Can someone please help?

Thanks ☺


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

It's a lot, my pup is now almost 4 months old and the first couple of months were hard. Just make sure you are taking her out every hr, seems like it is a lot but they need a schedule to start (stretch the time once she starts going outside more often) and even if she has an accident inside make sure you still take her out side so they know they have to go out no matter what. Always reward her with a treat outside when she does her business she will get confused if you give it to her when she comes back inside. My pup doesn't like to walk past a certain distance but she really likes walking places she knows, so I am trying to do two routes with her so she is more familiar with them. My pup is constantly nipping I am having this issue too.. I find that if I play with her minimum 20 mins a day and give her a short walk she bites less, she just has a lot of energy.


----------



## HarleyTheDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

The thing with the walking is that she gets tired a lot due to her having a parasite so we're quite limited and she sleeps a lot. But we do take her out as much as we can. Did your dog have a hyper moment during the night because around 11pm she has the zoomies and by that point I'm already in bed ready to sleep. So what does one do?


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

My pup would whine after maybe 10 mins of walking but I soon realized it is because we are on a very busy street and loud noises frighten her. I just started to take her on a trail (while social distancing) for half hr and she loves it! She is so much less hyper! Mika (my pup) would be hyper at night, they need you to play at least 20 mins with them throughout the day or she might have to go to the bathroom. Getting your pup house trained should be priority number one.

I might have a solution for your late night zoomies. You need to crate train your dog and it will help with house training your dog. We only started doing it because its proven to help your pup be house trained the quickest, they don't want to pee where they sleep. Your pup also won't be running around at night if it is in the crate. Only put them in the crate at night or if you are running errands, never put them in there as punishment, it's supposed to be a positive space. Mika is smart she likes attention. So she would howl in her crate (wanting us to scold her to get attention) I would go over to scold her and she would be wagging her tail when see me. Ignore them when they yap in the crate, if you don't you will be rewarding their bad behaviour and they will just do it so you will scold them or take them out. Start by having the crate next your bed. The first 3 nights are hard Mika yapped a lot. But then it becomes their space, and make it comfy for them with a bed inside (make sure you can machine wash it). This guy on youtube helped me with all my questions, check out his channel he has videos for everything.














Zak George’s Dog Training Revolution


This is the official YouTube channel of me, dog trainer Zak George! :) In order to get the most out of my videos, I recommend that your order my book here: h...




www.youtube.com





His channel has videos for everything, I noticed positive reinforcement with treats helps so much.


----------

